
Mathematical and physical models toward building a more perfect flying vehicle - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-10-merging-mathematical-physical-vehicle.html
======
kurthr
This appears to be the source paper, but it's not nearly as interesting as I
had hoped, and I'm at least already aware of how to project principle stress
tensor components.

[http://nonlinearstudies.com/index.php/mesa/article/view/1723](http://nonlinearstudies.com/index.php/mesa/article/view/1723)

 _A unified bending /shear beam (spar) theory has been formulated by merging a
number of previously completed theoretical segments into a comprehensive
analytical treatment of linear non-homogenous viscoelastic Timoshenko beams
(spars) with stochastic properties and random dynamic loads including shear
center and neutral axis spatial and temporal motions due to bending, and
including realistic physical starting load transients._

------
inamberclad
What's this article about - computerized testing of aircraft? Because that's
been going on just about as long as there's been computers.

